# 1 year old non sleeper



## Wishing1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi, I'm looking for some advice, I have a 1 year old boy that just won't sleep at night. 

We have tried controlled crying and still nothing and to top it off our neighbours came around last night at midnight having a go at me. I don't know what to do. He is still breast fed and I wanted to stop during the night but I'm now worried about what the neighbours are going to do. We have moved his cot away from the joining wall today so hope this helps. 

Any ideas on what I can do will be gratefully recurved.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi wishing, firstly I think it's difficult enough for you when your trying to get babies in bed without interfering neighbours so they will just have to put up with it! If it was me I think I would have got slightly annoyed and told them to mind their own business so good on you!

Does your LO nap in the day at all? And will he take some milk in a cup or a bottle??

Nic
Xx


----------



## Wishing1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi Nic

He sometimes sleeps through the day but usually if we're out in the car, if we put him down in his cot he screams. 

he's never taken Milk from a bottle or cup. I tried him on cows milk in a beaker he just catapulted it across the room. 

He eats  and I'm fed up with the doctor telling me he shouldn't be being breast fed anymore. He won't soothe if I don't and if he wakes at night we have to take him into our room as he goes into a paddy if we try to cuddle him in his room. 

She keep saying 6 months and it's not my child, we don't get on anyway as they have all night party's pretty much every weekend and 2 dogs that bark constantly. 

Rupert first have A dummy. Again thanks for any advice xx


----------



## Wishing1 (Jul 10, 2011)

# doesn't have a dummy! Just read that back!


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Does he have a bedtime routine at all? Like bath, story etc?


----------



## Wishing1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Yep, he has dinner at 5, story's and wind down until 6, bath at 6 until 6.30 then dried dressed boob and bed by 7.15 at the latest. We tried to do it later but he just gets so tired he stands at the bottom of the stairs as he knows it's bath time. He gets really grouchy too. :-(


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh dear! You are doing everything I would have suggested the only other thing is to try the controlled crying again! The only other thing I can think of is that usually within your Heath visitor team there is a nursery nurse, she can come and meet you child and may give you alternative suggestions after meeting your DS, I think because all children are different it's important that whoever is offering you advise on this can actually meet rupert

I'm sorry I can't be of more help 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Wishing1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thank you Nic, I'm going to go to their drop in tomorrow, he's come out in full cold this evening and cut 2 teeth so that's not going to help either!!

Thanks again xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No that's very true, poor rupert xx


----------

